# contrôle, test (de grammaire, vocabulaire, etc.)



## Crayon123

Bonjour à tous !

Quelle expression est plus courante : un test de vocabulaire/grammaire ou un contrôle de vocabulaire/grammaire ? Je parle d'un petit test/contrôle que les élèves passent régulièrement en cours de français/anglais après avoir appris un certain nombre de mots/après avoir abordé un point de grammaire. Il s'agit d'un test/contrôle noté.

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Bonsoir,

pour moi, c'est « interro(gation) écrite ».


----------



## Maître Capello

Sinon, on entend assez souvent l'anglicisme _quiz_ (en tout cas en Suisse).


----------



## Crayon123

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> pour moi, c'est « interro(gation) écrite ».


Merci ! Je pensais qu’une interro(gation) écrite correspond plutôt à un devoir sur table…


Maître Capello said:


> Sinon, on entend assez souvent l'anglicisme _quiz_ (en tout cas en Suisse).


Merci ! Est-ce qu’un « quiz » peut être noté ? « Quiz » me fait penser à une sorte de jeu qui n’est pas aussi « sévère » qu’un « test »/« contrôle ». 

Peut-être que c’est une différence culturelle. En Allemagne, l’expression « Vokabeltest » ou « Test » en général est très courante et utilisée par tout le monde. Elle désigne un petit contrôle écrit de quelques minutes.

Merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## Maître Capello

Crayon123 said:


> Je pensais qu’une interro(gation) écrite correspond plutôt à un devoir sur table…


Qu'entendez-vous exactement par « un devoir sur table » ? Les interrogations écrites se font en effet assis à une table… 



Crayon123 said:


> Est-ce qu’un « quiz » peut être noté ? « Quiz » me fait penser à une sorte de jeu qui n’est pas aussi « sévère » qu’un « test »/« contrôle ».


Oui, dans un contexte scolaire, un quiz est généralement noté. Il n'est pas moins sévère qu'une interrogation classique ; il est seulement beaucoup plus court, ce qui correspond visiblement exactement à ce que vous cherchez à dire, et il n'est très souvent pas annoncé.


----------



## atcheque

À l'école et au collège, c'était : contrôle ; au lycée : devoir surveillé DS.
L'expression "sur table" m'a toujours fait rigoler 🙄
L'interro de temps à autre. L'interrogation écrite ou orale, c'est le mot des profs.


----------



## Chimel

De mon temps (ça ne date pas d'hier...), en tout cas, et en Belgique, c'était _interro(gation)_.



Maître Capello said:


> Sinon, on entend assez souvent l'anglicisme _quiz_ (en tout cas en Suisse).


A l'école?? Pour moi, un quiz est un jeu avec des questions de culture générale, je ne dirais jamais "un quiz de grammaire" ou "de vocabulaire" dans un contexte scolaire.


----------



## Maître Capello

En fait, je ne mettrais pas de complément (_de grammaire_, _de vocabulaire_, etc.). Mais sinon, oui, certains de mes professeurs disaient quelque chose du style : _Nous allons commencer par un petit quiz_.


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> _quiz_ (en tout cas en Suisse).


Oui, ça doit être une particularité suisse.


Chimel said:


> en tout cas, et en Belgique, c'était _interro(gation)_.



En France aussi.



Crayon123 said:


> Je parle d'un petit test/contrôle que les élèves passent régulièrement en cours de français/anglais après avoir appris un certain nombre de mots/après avoir abordé un point de grammaire.





Maître Capello said:


> Qu'entendez-vous exactement par « un devoir sur table » ? Les interrogations écrites se font en effet assis à une table…


« devoir sur table »  se dit généralement pour une composition, un contrôle/ une interrogation qui dure au moins une heure voire plusieurs, ça  ne convient donc pas pour "un petit test/contrôle".


----------



## Crayon123

Tout d’abord, merci à tout le monde !



JClaudeK said:


> « devoir sur table »  se dit généralement pour une composition, un contrôle/ une interrogation qui dure au moins une heure voire plusieurs, ça ne convient donc pas pour "un petit test/contrôle".


C’est exactement la question que je me pose : si j’annonce une interro écrite - à quoi s’attendent les élèves ? À une petite interro de quelques minutes (p. ex. quelques mots à traduire) ou à une interro d’au moins une heure (p. ex. une prise de position à rédiger). 

Comment préciser la sorte d’interro ? Comme j’ai dit : en allemand, il existe une différence assez claire. Nous appelons une interro de quelques minutes « ein Test » et une interro plus complexe « eine Klassenarbeit » (peut-être qu’il y a quelques particularités régionales…).


----------



## JClaudeK

Crayon123 said:


> si j’annonce une interro écrite - à quoi s’attendent les élèves ? À une petite interro de quelques minutes (p. ex. quelques mots à traduire) ou à une interro d’au moins une heure (p. ex. une prise de position à rédiger).


Il suffit de préciser la durée approximative, comme ça, les élèves savent à quoi s'attendre.


----------



## Maître Capello

Crayon123 said:


> si j’annonce une interro écrite - à quoi s’attendent les élèves ?


Sans autres précisions, il s'attendent plutôt à une épreuve d'une certaine durée et pas à une brève interrogation. En tout cas, c'est ma perception.


----------



## nicduf

Je disais à mes élèves "Nous allons faire une interro éclair"


----------



## danielc

Je ne me rappelle pas _interro_, mais _quiz _(comme en Suisse)_, test _,_épreuve._


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Crayon123 said:


> En allemand, il existe une différence assez claire. Nous appelons une interro de quelques minutes « ein Test » et une interro plus complexe « eine Klassenarbeit »



Eh bien, en France, une interro de 10minutes, c'est « une interro », et un devoir d'1 heure (voire deux), c'est « un devoir sur table ». 
Cela se dira autrement en Suisse, en Belgique ou au Québec.

Conclusion : si tu enseignes le français en Allemagne, tu dois leur dire le sens des mots « interro / devoir sur table » et ensuite, si tu donnes la consigne en français, ce sera « interro » et, si tu la donnes en allemand, tu utiliseras « Test ».


----------



## Crayon123

Merci à tous ! Vous m’avez beaucoup aidé ! 
…et pour préciser le contenu de l’interro (p. ex. grammaire, vocabulaire), est-ce qu’on peut dire « interro de vocabulaire / de grammaire ». Ça se dit ?


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> « interro de vocabulaire / de grammaire ». Ça se dit ?



Ça se dit parfaitement : 
- interro par matière => de maths, de français, d'allemand...
- interro par chapitre ou discipline => de vocabulaire, de grammaire...


----------

